# whats up with stainless vc/vv tanks and flex tanks



## Poni (Apr 3, 2013)

I am looking into these (for fun mostly) and I wonder why get them? It seems people have problems with them, some say you can store wine in them others say dont ! So what purpose do they serve to a homer? Why pay so much for the wine having a short stay before going long term in a barrel? Why not ferment in brutes or whites in demijohns? How does a home wine maker incorporate these into the home winery? I am gettng sick of a bunch of carboys.. so i got to thinking about a flex tank, ss tank or 15g deminohns! I am making larger 30-40 gallon batches these days.

Please provide me with an sstank explanation for you homers that have em, i know nothing about them except horror stories from the internet
thank you


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2013)

Most people use SS steel and Flex tanks for large quantities of White wine where you can control the headspace more effectively and keep O2 at a minimum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2013)

Poni, at work I have over 40 VCT's, most of them between 488 - 1100 gallons. We also a few small ones 150G or less. I can tell you the smaller they are the more problematic they seem, but bare in mind that these are probably 10 years old or more. Ideally all fixed capacity tanks would be best but I couldn't imagine not having a quanity of VCT's also. I was also thinking about Demi's for at home but I am just worried about the thiness of the glass. I think the best prices on them would be at Consumers or Luva Bella's in your vacinity. If I had to choose between the SS and Flex, I think I would go Flex. I don't like the valves on the very small SS and laying the tanks on thier sides to wash them, could easily warp them out of shape and that will haunt you forever. I think either way you're looking at over $500 before it's all said and done.

With all that said, I am look for some SS 15gal beer kegs. A fraction of the cost, fixed capacity and lets see someone abuse those beyond being able to use them.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with wolfie, but would add my own spin on it. 

I started with carboys, until I had too many. 

I then moved to demijohns, until I had too many, 

I then switched to VC SS Tanks, and now I have too many. 

I have been using VCSS tanks for the better part of 20 years for secondary fermentation and bulk storage. I have been using 200, 300, and 500 liter tanks and have had very good results with all three. 

In looking at tanks, the best one to purchase is the one that has the lowest cost per liter. This always seems to be 300 liter tanks for some reason. Make sure that any quoted price includes a stand, spigot, lid, pump, and gasket. Some times they will mark down the price, only to stick it to you on the other things you will need.

The biggest reason to go to tanks is SPACE! for example, a 300 liter tank will take up just about the same amount of floor space as 1 demijohn. Think about it, 1 demijohn's worth of floor space for almost 6 demijohns worth of wine! 

Also, It is far more easy to clean, rack, and test a single 300 liter tank then it is for 6 demijohns. Everything, therefore, becomes a much more simple chore. 

Also, Tanks are (more or less) indestructable. I can't say the same for glassware.


The down side to using tanks is that you can only make on kind of wine. If you have many carboys, and each has a different wine, then tanks will not help you.

Another down side is that you will be having "all your eggs in one basket". If a 300 liter batch should go south, then you will be stuck with a rather large amount of bad wine. In other words, tanks should only be considered by winemakers that are VERY confident in their abilities and want to make few varieties in larger volumes. I would go further and say that if you are experimenting with your winemaking, never do so with a tank. Experiment only with carboys to minimize your risk. Once an experiment is proved successful, then go ahead and apply what you have learned to a tank.

If you are currently at the "too many carboys" stage, I would recomend that you make the move to demijohns before going to tanks.

Sorry to ramble on. 
johnT


----------



## Poni (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks guys! That puts it into perspective.. you get the cool factor with ss but i need functionality and practicality! I am going demijohn first (already have two) 

I was also looking af sanky kegs too.. unbreakable, inert, pretty cool! But they are hard to find and kind of pricey until ya find one on craigsliss but then they put some weird valve on it that cant be trusted!

Also, if i got a flex tank the thicker walled tanks (the one i want) starts at the 50 gallon size.. im not doin any batches that large, just a little smaller.. hmmmmm

Thanks folks!


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

In 1978 the Federal Government has made home wine making legal. However, there are some limitations. A household of two adults or more can make up to 200 gallons of homemade wine annually. Single adult households can make up to 100 gallons of homemade wine annually.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 5, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> In 1978 the Federal Government has made home wine making legal. However, there are some limitations. A household of two adults or more can make up to 200 gallons of homemade wine annually. Single adult households can make up to 100 gallons of homemade wine annually.


 
True, but 500 liters amount to only 132 gallons.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> In 1978 the Federal Government has made home wine making legal. However, there are some limitations. A household of two adults or more can make up to 200 gallons of homemade wine annually. Single adult households can make up to 100 gallons of homemade wine annually.


 I guess I'm not understanding what you're trying to say here. We're talking 50 gallons and you're talking 200 gallons.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 5, 2013)

Poni said:


> I was also looking af sanky kegs too.. unbreakable, inert, pretty cool! But they are hard to find and kind of pricey until ya find one on craigsliss but then they put some weird valve on it that cant be trusted!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks!



Release the pressure with a tapper or screwdriver on the ball, remove the "C" clip and guts come right out, #10 or 10.5 stopper works well!


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

JohnT said:


> True, but 500 liters amount to only 132 gallons.



And if you are single you are in violation of the law. I personally don't care, but maybe, just maybe, one should not be creating an admission of guilt here on the internet


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah...You have to worry about the *wine counting police*. You know, the ones that come around and count your bottles....


----------



## GreginND (Apr 6, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> And if you are single you are in violation of the law. I personally don't care, but maybe, just maybe, one should not be creating an admission of guilt here on the internet



But some on here are federally licensed to produce commercially or are working at licensed wineries. Are they not allowed to talk about winemaking here? Runningwolf clearly said *at work* they have 40 VCT's.


----------



## Poni (Apr 6, 2013)

i made 200.5 gallons last year.. sorry guys.. no but really, thank you.. its too bad that when my kid turns 18 i can't make 300 gallons! i'd never let him leave!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

LMAO thats funny. Poni wish you could have met up with us today at Luva Bellas. Demi John's were going cheap in the parking lot when we were exchanging wines.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll keep searching for more demi's Dan. And searching for 3's for Terry.

John, thanks for the insightful post on tanks. I may be heading to your state to pick up some 400 and 600 liter VC's which should assist me as an aspiring winery owner.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2013)

Bill, I would take two more. My wife was jealous as she would like one for a terrarium (what a waste LOL).


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, if you guys don't care I obviously shouldn't


----------



## Poni (Apr 7, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO thats funny. Poni wish you could have met up with us today at Luva Bellas. Demi John's were going cheap in the parking lot when we were exchanging wines.



Me too! Thats what i am goin with for now.. flextanks and ss tanks have such a cool factor though.. rats!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 8, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> And if you are single you are in violation of the law. I personally don't care, but maybe, just maybe, one should not be creating an admission of guilt here on the internet


 
So I guess I have another reason that I am happily married! 

I also age everything for TWO years, so I have a backlog.

I do not know where you get the idea that I admitted any guilt. I take great pains to make sure that everything I do is LEGAL!


----------



## Poni (Apr 9, 2013)

Wolf, is there a club goin on that meets at luva bellas?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes there is. We are not part of it but we just meet there a few times a year. They are outstanding hosts. Call charles the winemsker there snd he can give you the info. Plus go online and get on there email list.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 9, 2013)

Poni said:


> Wolf, is there a club goin on that meets at luva bellas?


 

It was no "club" per say. Just a bunch of friends who met on the forum that get together to pick up juice 2-3 times a year and also occasionally meet other times through out the year. It was a good time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 9, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes there is. We are not part of it but we just meet there a few times a year. They are outstanding hosts. Call charles the winemsker there snd he can give you the info. Plus go online and get on there email list.


 

I thought he was referring to Saturday.


----------

